# What happened to 21.0.0?



## etrnlwait (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys. Just wondering if there were any issues, the tracker says that 21.0.0 was predicted to release on 11-30 and all the tasks are completed but no news yet.

Thanks!


----------



## R1CH (Jan 5, 2018)

The issue tracker only tracks issues, if there are new features that aren't ready yet then that will delay it. I wouldn't rely on the issue tracker for news about pending releases.


----------



## etrnlwait (Jan 5, 2018)

R1CH said:


> The issue tracker only tracks issues, if there are new features that aren't ready yet then that will delay it. I wouldn't rely on the issue tracker for news about pending releases.


Aww :( 

Thanks for the reply!

Is there a feature tracker or something similar I can keep track? I'm one of those people that like to just read whatever is coming and feel anxious about it for no reason at all.


----------



## lebaston100 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just watch the commits to the master and scripting branch https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commits/master


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 5, 2018)

For a bit more info: Mantis requires you to add a date to version numbers when you add them to the project. We don't have hard release dates for OBS releases, so when I add versions to Mantis I just pick an arbitrary date that makes the numbers go in order. When versions release I do try to keep those dates roughly correct, though.

Also, v21 should hopefully be out sometime this month if things are going well.


----------

